# Adobe Photoshop Elements 11 on SALE!



## rip18 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just an FYI.  I've been told it is the real deal - Adobe Photoshop Elements 11 on sale for $49.99 - http://dealshout.com/computers/adob...c/?network=g&gclid=CJrW1ozr3bMCFQinPAodajMA7g

I've also been told that price won't stay there for long...  If you've been on the fence about buying a new image development program and have some Christmas money stuck back, it's time to pull the trigger.  I haven't seen an old version that inexpensive in a while, much less the newest release!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Rip for the info


----------



## Hoss (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Rip.  I've been thinking I needed to upgrade from 7.  This may push me over the edge.  Course I'd have to start taking some photos again too.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info Rip! I just placed my order!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 26, 2012)

> I just placed my order!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 26, 2012)

I jumped in and ordered it.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yikes!  I sure hope it was the real deal!  Good luck y'all - can't wait to see what you produce!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2012)

rip18 said:


> Yikes!  I sure hope it was the real deal!  Good luck y'all - can't wait to see what you produce!



I'm sure it's the real deal. I logged into my Amazon acct (not thru the link you posted) & searched & found it still for that price. It is coming from Amazon not another seller so I'm comfortable w/ that. It should be here by 12/8.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I'm sure it's the real deal. I logged into my Amazon acct (not thru the link you posted) & searched & found it still for that price. It is coming from Amazon not another seller so I'm comfortable w/ that. It should be here by 12/8.



I followed Christy's lead - ordered through amazon too!  Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> I followed Christy's lead - ordered through amazon too!  Thanks ya'll.



Sweet! 
Mine shipped out today! I may have it by the end of the week!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2012)

Got mine in the mail today! Fixin to upload it now! 



Rip thank you so much for posting that great deal up!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 1, 2012)

You're welcome!  

So, is it up and running????  (And are you completely confused???)


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2012)

rip18 said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> So, is it up and running????  (And are you completely confused???)



Yep I got it up & going! Since I already had the free trial installed I just entered the serial # in. It's not too bad confusing! It might take me a little while to figure somethings out but I do like it.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 1, 2012)

Good deal!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 1, 2012)

You'll be amazed at what you can do with it .... have fun while learning it! 

A rule I learned the hard way... never work on a original image... always work on a copy!  I use the Canon numbers "IMG 2000.jpg" .... when I edit it, I take off the "IMG"... the edited becomes  2000.jpg, 2000x.jpg,2000xy.jpg  .... work out your own system ...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> You'll be amazed at what you can do with it .... have fun while learning it!
> 
> A rule I learned the hard way... never work on a original image... always work on a copy!  I use the Canon numbers "IMG 2000.jpg" .... when I edit it, I take off the "IMG"... the edited becomes  2000.jpg, 2000x.jpg,2000xy.jpg  .... work out your own system ...



Thanks for the advice Jimmy! 

I have a ? though! When I load my photos w/ my card reader they automatically pull up into iPhoto. I load the RAW files into the iPhoto & when I'm ready to edit in PS I just click on the photo I wanna work on & drag it to PS. I'm assuming its a copy & the original stays in iPhoto! Oh & my ACR doesn't even pull up. I know you don't use a MAC but thought you might have an idea of what I'm talking about. How do I know if the file is a copy? I hope this makes sense!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 2, 2012)

Dumb as dirt on a Mac.... maybe someone with experience on a mac will come along ....the easy way to check would be... take a junk image convert it to black and white .. save it ... then go back to iphoto and see if it is color or b&w...

I believe until I was certain about it ... I would save me a copy with extra "tag"...

Don't forget to burn a copy of all your orignals(I burn two copies) on a CD/DVD, I keep one in a fire safe and another in the studio. I also put a copy on a portable hard drive... I do the same with my processed images ... again I learned this the hard way too...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Dumb as dirt on a Mac.... maybe someone with experience on a mac will come along ....the easy way to check would be... take a junk image convert it to black and white .. save it ... then go back to iphoto and see if it is color or b&w...
> 
> I believe until I was certain about it ... I would save me a copy with extra "tag"...
> 
> Don't forget to burn a copy of all your orignals(I burn two copies) on a CD/DVD, I keep one in a fire safe and another in the studio. I also put a copy on a portable hard drive... I do the same with my processed images ... again I learned this the hard way too...



The only MAC user that I know of on here is DRB & I'm not sure how often he checks the site anymore!

I guess I'll just Google it & see what I can find! 

I gotta get some more CD's! I just ran out a few days ago!


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 3, 2012)

I just clicked on the link that you posted and it said 79.95 did I click on the wrong thig or is the sale off ?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

pdsniper said:


> I just clicked on the link that you posted and it said 79.95 did I click on the wrong thig or is the sale off ?



I checked it yesterday on Amazon for a friend of mine & it said $79.95 so I'm guessing the sale ended!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 3, 2012)

pdsniper said:


> I just clicked on the link that you posted and it said 79.95 did I click on the wrong thig or is the sale off ?



Yep, I think the sale is gone.  I was told it was a limited time...


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 3, 2012)

Dang it LOL


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 3, 2012)

Even at $79 .... it is still a very useable piece of software ... considering that the Full version of PS6 is $699... it was a steal at $49


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Even at $79 .... it is still a very useable piece of software ... considering that the Full version of PS6 is $699... it was a steal at $49



Yep that's still a good price! I think that's what I paid for PSE7 when I 1st got it! I was so tickled when my husband told me to go ahead & order 11! I got my Christmas present early!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Dec 3, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Even at $79 .... it is still a very useable piece of software ... considering that the Full version of PS6 is $699... it was a steal at $49



My wife handed me CS6 -Extended yesterday...............I guess I better get her a good gift ,this year ?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 3, 2012)

KD ...I smell some kind of diamond in your(her) future!!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Dec 3, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> KD ...I smell some kind of diamond in your(her) future!!




   will "White Diamonds" work ? bawaha ! 

Cs6 is loaded ,MY HEAD HURTS !


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> will "White Diamonds" work ? bawaha !
> 
> Cs6 is loaded ,MY HEAD HURTS !



NO


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 3, 2012)

> MY HEAD HURTS !



It will if you try that....!! 

You better head to Jared's!! It is programed in your GPS ... just listen to the voice!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> It will if you try that....!!
> 
> You better head to Jared's!! It is programed in your GPS ... just listen to the voice!!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Dec 3, 2012)

............."He went to Jareds ".................


----------

